# OUYA - Android Gaming Console



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Another Kickstarter Project just started yesterday - OUYA. As in the title already said, it's an Android based Gaming Console.

They founded over 2'000'000 USD in the first 24 hours. Impressive ... Check it out here:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console

What do u guys think about it?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it'll be hard to compete with the big boys. Especially with everyone blowing piracy concerns out of the water. I hope they do well though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone that seriously plays games would really really be interested in something like that. Android is a casual gaming market, like the iphone/ipad. I'd estimate like 90% of the popular games on the market are those crummy "free to play" kind that in many cases, barely qualify as a game.


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

I want one, then again I saw the list of games opening. i also just want it to add to my collection things Android, Lol. Plus they want you to hack it....which makes me happy to play with something different, Lol. It will also have paid games from what I'm told, so still open to the high end games as well. Worth a try anyways....cheap enough. Saw Shadowgun footage, which is paid...intrigued.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably the best part of is is potential for game system emulation in a small box. SNES, NES, Sega, N64, PS/PS2, xbox1, etc


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

Yea, I would be siked for a certain first gen 360 game.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Probably the best part of is is potential for game system emulation in a small box. SNES, NES, Sega, N64, PS/PS2, xbox1, etc


Give me Super Mario 3 and Double Dragon II...and maybe even a little Mike Tyson Punch Out, with a nice wireless controller similar to xbox (maybe make them compatible somehow) and I'm definitely buying this thing.

Where else can you get good emulation that would be like you were really playing back in the day? A computer screen? No thanks, I will take my big screen all day. I say bring it on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually see a huge future in this device. At $99, the whole world might buy one. They couldn't have made it any cheaper.


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

I put up 150.00...I want one. I love any device Android, but I love gaming on my tablet. This just expands my love for this. I can't wait, and start poking around on what we can do with it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

TerrorCandii said:


> Yea, I would be siked for a certain first gen 360 game.


You won't be emulating a 360 on this, sorry.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Best you can maybe hope for is wii/game cube


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

I know, just commenting. I play Nova 3, Modern Combat 3, Dark Knight Rises, Shadowgun, Dead Trigger.. you get the pic. Android is my primary. No consoles in my house, just phones and tablet, till i get one of these, Lol.


----------

